# Murray Lawn Chief Parts



## Faroutman (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an old Murray Lawn Chief which has been running faithfully for me for 4 years and I'm told is a 1983 model. I have a box of parts that I have yet to need as this thing never fails... sadly the tie rod broke and I don't have a spare one of those so until I fix it I have no steering. I have been to 5 lawn mower and small engine repair shops in Indy and nobody has Murray parts or anything that will fit (or so I'm told between sales pitches to buy a new riding mower) The info I have is limnited which in turn limits my search options. I found this message board and here's hoping someone here can shed light on my situation.
The model # I have turns up nothing online
Model NO. 9-1136 S
Date & MFG NO. 3-36513X57 0183

All I need is the tie rod with left handed thread on one end to connect the front wheels I can't believe no other mower has a similar set up but this is my first riding mower and in 4 years it's never failed me, is there anyplace online that has parts?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Look on ebay under lawn mowers & you'll find a bunch of parts. There are tie rod ends available. Do you know the thread size & pitch?


----------



## Faroutman (Jul 15, 2011)

tried eBay and craiglist could not find anything that looks like what I have, I've found solid front ends but no adjustable like I have. and no idea what size I need I'm hoping to find a parts catalog or something that might have some options.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try Lowes,in the lawn/garden area,where they have the blades/belts.That's where I get them.Or,Car Quest sometimes has them.You should take the old one with you,to compare thread size/stud length.


----------



## Faroutman (Jul 15, 2011)

Loews and car quest in Indianapolis don't have them, found a front end with a solid tie rod. Wondering if it wouldn't be easier to put in the new front end.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

If push comes to shove, you can always cut the bad end off and replace with new welded on piece. May need to buy a tap or die for the correct thread. Tie rod ends can be found in lots of places.

Had to do something like this for my old Bolens a couple yrs back.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

You are correct on the year, it's a 1983. The Lawn Chief numbers always seem to be a pain to find. I believe the Murray badged version is a 83-36523. Click the link below and scroll down and you will find a link to that model for parts schematics.

"K&T Parts House Lawn Mower Parts and Chain Saw & Trimmer Parts"

I'm glad you saw through the new tractor pitch. Although, it would be interesting to ask them "What do you have in an entry level lawn tractor that will last 28 years like this Lawn Chief"? 

BBY


----------



## Faroutman (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks BBY! I've made progress because now my mower shows up on everyone's computer but sadly that part has been discontinued and all the mower places around me tell me that Murray lawn mowers don't leave a corpse behind for donor parts... I guess they just wander into the woods never to be seen again.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

What about replacing the whole thing with one off another tractor? I have a similar model- but mines an agway .

You said tie rod end- its not the drag link ( one from the steering gears) - id just get a couple of small hiem joints ( they swivel just like a rod end) and replace both the ends- they work for lawntractor racers- should work for a mower. should be able to get them at any home improvement store/auto parts.


----------



## highlander620 (Oct 21, 2011)

*tie rod ends*

try looking for a wards power kraft they had the same type of ends(mtd),or check any small engine repair shops


----------



## TractorWrangler (Jun 18, 2011)

Take it to your local welding shop and have them cut the ends off and weld bolts onto it so you can put another brand tie-rod replaceable end on it. 

That will solve your problem and make it go away forever.

Just take the tie-rod ends with you and tell the shop what you want to do.

It's about a 15 min job per tie-rod end.

Get a close measurement before you remove it so the installation doesn't leave the toe-in out to far.
Measure from the center of one ball joint to the center of the other as closely as you can, to 1/32 of an inch if possible.

Then during installation you can adjust the new replaceable ball joint to the exact same dimensions my threading them in and out on the newly welded on bolts. Once you get them right simply tighten the jam nuts and your ready to mow.


----------

